

NZ Mashup competition entries and winners - kuahyeow
http://www.mixandmash.org.nz/2011-winners

======
kuahyeow
(note: one of the entries is mine. But the other entries are much better!)

------
rorrr
I don't know, the winners are kind of disappointing. The winning entry "100
companies" is just some dot charts of some public data, and most of the time
the axes on the charts are not even marked.

